# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ku qëndron kuptimi i jetës?

## ALBA

Te gjithe ne pajtohemi me vdekjen , por ajo qe ne nuk pajtohemi eshte jeta .
Dhe jeta megjithe vuajtjet, problemet e sfidat qe sjell, ajo eshte e embel. Jeta ka jo vetem dite te mira  por dhe te keqija . Meqe ne , njerzit jemi emociale, kemi ndjenja, shpesh nga deshtimet, pesimet apo kur humbim te dashurit tane ofshajme, ngrejm zerin edhe kunder vete jetes. Dhe ne keto çaste te veshtira te jetes, shume prej nesh pyesim... 

 A ka jeta kuptim?! Pse me eshte shkaktuar mua kjo dhembje?! Dhe shkojme shpesh me mendimet tona duke thene po c`fare Zoti eshte ai qe na torturon me vite per t`na sprovuar?!

 Nese jeta ne pergjithesi ka kuptim, atehere duhet te kete kuptim edhe vuajtja.

 Vuatja eshte pjese e jetes sikurse edhe fati dhe vdekja dhe se pa vuajtje dhe vdekje jeta nuk do te mund te ishte e teresishme .  Menyra se si njeriu e pranon fatin e tij dhe te gjitha vuajtjet qe ai fat i kerkon i jep mundesi te mjaftueshme .. edhe nen rrethanat me te veshtira.. te shtoj nje kuptim te thelle ne jeten e tij. ...  Dhe se forca e brendshme e nje njeriu mund ta ngrise ate dhe mbi fatin e jashtem. 



Dhe mendoj se shume prej nesh i kemi shtruar vetes te pakten njehere pyetjen, se ku qendron kuptimi i jetes, a ka jeta kuptim?

 Ju ftoj te diskutojm ne kete teme .

Alba

----------


## diikush

Vuajtja eshte pasoje, jo vlere. Natyrisht qe jeta ka kuptim pa vuajtje, dhe mendoj se vuajtja eshte pasoje e veprimeve tona (njerezve) ne jete.
Mos valle sa me shume te vuash aq me e kuptimshme dhe me e mire eshte jeta?
Natyrisht qe jo, ndryshe njerezit do te synonin vuajtjen, jo lumturine  :buzeqeshje: 

Ngaqe vuajtja eksiston per nje kohe te gjate dhe relativisht eshte prezente kudo, ajo eshte bere pjese shoqeruese e jeteve tona, dhe kjo i ben disa te mendojne qe vuajtja eshte e domosdoshme per ti dhene kuptim jetes. Nuk jam dakort me te.

----------


## EXODUS

Filozofet dhe studiues te fushave te ndryshme jane perpjekur gjate gjithe koherave dhe kane "derdhur" lesht e tulles e ju eshte "plasaritur" cipa e trurit per ti dhene nje pergjigje dhe ne te shumten e rasteve te pjesshme pyetjes qe keni shtruar. 

Mendoj se jeta merr kuptim atehere kur projektohet synimi i njeriut per arritjen e nje qellimi. Jeta e humbet kuptimin atehere kur njeriu devijon nga realiteti atehere kur ai sundohet prej iluzoneve te cilat heret a vone do te zbardhin realitetin e hidhur.

Kuptim i jetes qendron tek aftesia e njeriut per ti krijuar kushte te pershtatshme vetes per te mbijetuar ne ket bote "shumengjyrshe".  
Besimi tek Zoti si dhe Edukimi i njeriut jane dy prej kushteve themelore per ti dhene kuptim kesaj jete.

Njerezit jane te prirur ose me mire te them e kane me te lehte te perdorin vuajtjet apo fatin si faktore te nje jete pa kuptim.
Nese nuk do te egzistonte vuajtja nuk do te kishte as gezim pasi te dy keto pervoja ne jeten e njeriut "jetojne" ne funksion te njera tjetres.

*Fati dhe Jeta* ---> Nje thenie: "Fati favorizon mendjet e parapregatitura"
Ne te shumten e rasteve fati eshte ne doren e njeriut.
Fati nuk eshte rastesi por eshte kurorezim i perpjekjeve per arritjen e nje qellimi!
KUJDES!!! Te mos ngaterrohet (mo e beni pilaf me miza) e t'i humbase vlera diskutimit dhe te vendoset ne te njejten peshore *"fati"* i shendetit tone apo te fatkeqesive natyrore apo te humbjes se jetes ne aksidente me * "fatin"* e arritur permes aftesive vetjake.

"Jeta s'eshte nje dite jeta s'eshte nje jave a mendoni pak more se cfare ju pret...?" thone disa prej fjaleve te huazuara nga nje tekst kenge (qe nuk po me kujtohet se kush e kendon) Besoj se tek fjalet e mesiperme te lidhura me fragmentin kohor gjendet edhe kuptimi i jetes...

*Zoti dhe Jeta* Zoti na dhuroi jeten dhe cdo te mire qe vjen me te!
Kusuri i taksiratit i takon njerezise. Nuk do te kishte kuptim jeta dhe qellimi per te jetuar nese gjithcka dot e ishte e gatshme nese vuajtja nuk do te shponte zemrat dhe nese trishtimi nuk do te brengoste shpirtin!
Thuhet se vuajtjet forcojne apo pergatisin zemren dhe ne te njejten kohe maturojne trurin (rrudhosin dhe kacurrelosin trurin lol) 

Si thote mileti ndonjehere: ---> " I ka jeta keto..." 

Kuptimi i jetes do t'i humbiste vetem atehere kur mungon "liria" (padyshim me limite) atehere kur mendja dhe shpirti vuajne pas hekurave te skllaverimit prej paditurise.
Jeta do e humbiste kuptimin vecse atehere kur njeriu ti hapte udhen demoralizimit ne mase apo atehere kur te mungoje plotesisht bindja ndaj normave te moralit.

----------


## Sokoli

Alba te rekomandoj te lexosh *Alkimisti* nga *Paulo Coelho*! 
Vec provo ta lexosh ne gjuhe te huaja (meqe flet gjermanisht) po e gjete, se ne Shqip s'e kane perkthyer gje (ai varjant qe me ra ne dore mua te pakten).
Shko lexoje dhe eja prape te kjo teme.

----------


## gurl

Jeta merr cfaredo kuptimi qe i jep vete ti

----------


## Xhemis

Bukuria e jetes qendron ne gjithe altenativat qe afron ajo .
Vdekja e ku do kishte kuptim jeta pa vdekje ne nje roman se mbaj titullin tani supozohej nje njeri qe kishte lindur dhe sdo vdiste jetoi sa jetoi aq gjate dhe pastaj u merzit me jeten vetem gjera monotone dhe kishte shume deshire te vdiste.
Ku do kishte kuptim shendeti pa semundjen .
Ku do kishte kuptim dashuria pa zenka.
ku do kishte kuptim pasuria pa varferi.
Te gjthe keto kundershtime e rigjallerojne jeten dhe ia largojne monotonine e saj.
Nese dy njerez duhen dhe asnjehere nuk zihen atehere dashuria e tyre behet pak monotone avash avash ajo bie ne shkalle me te ulta .Ne momentin qe lind nje konflikt midis tyre sa sa njerez duhen dhe mbas kesaj grindje dashuria e tyre ka fituar nje gjallerim vleresohet me shume momenti qe ishin te pazene vleresohet me shume dashuria dhe i jepet me shume perkushtim asaj.

Imagjino nje person i cili nuk semuret kurre nuk ia di vleren shendetit dhe kur semuret ai shikon tek ai gjallerim jete e vlereson me shume shendetin mundohet me shume ta ruaje veten nga semundjet dhe te keqiat eshte me i motivuar per gjera qe sjellin me shume dobi.

Je i lire dhe e harxhon kohen kot kur ngarkohesh me pune thua te kem pak kohe te lire ta shfrytezoj per shume gjera qe kur ishe i lire si beje.

Lufta po lufta a duhet .Shume shtete kane arritur teknologji te larta dhe zbulime shkencore prej luftrave si gjermania amerika etj.Lufta eshte shume here e dobishme per njerzimin sepse i jepet te drejta me ane te saj te drejtit dhe prej saj humb i keqi Do thoni ju po njerzit e pafajshem qe vriten ,Atehere dalim tek kuptimi i jetes qe kjo jete nuk eshte parajse kjo jete eshte perpjekje per tu bere te mire me veten, me shoqerine dhe me cdo gje qe ne duhet ta vleresojme.

Pra nese sdo ishte vdekja sdo kishte kuptim jeta ose ajo do ishte monotone meqe egziston vdekja atehere dhe vdekja eshte e dobishme pse sepse ajo e frenon njeriun per te bere keq i jep atij ndikim psikologjik se cdo njeri do vdesi dhe nje dite do kete llogari per te pra vdekja ne mendjen njerzore ka ndikim drejtesie .

Nqs njeriu do ta leje te jetonte per shume kohe vete mynyra se si eshte ndertuar kjo jete me te mira dhe te keqia do ja bente jeten atij monotone dhe do kerkonte vdekjen  vet cikli njerzor rini plakje e ben te domosdoshem vdekjen .Imagjino je semure dhe po vuan shume do kerkoje vdekjen po te ishe moshe e madhe .Sigurisht qe po sepse ke shijuar shume prej jetes dhe e shikon se kjo jete nuk te jep kenaqesi mosha forca jote tashme te ka lene dhe eshte natyrshme te kerkosh mbarimin e kenaqesive te tua sepse ato tashme per ty jane bere monotone dhe te kane lodhur duke i shijuar .Pse pikerisht do kerkoje vdekjen.Sepse shume njerez me vdekjen ngushellojne veten nga fundi i kenaqesive monotone ose fatkeqesive te tyre .E gjithe kjo vjen prej mungeses se kuptimit te qellimit te jetes tone.Le ti bejme nje pyetje veteve tona .
Ja i shijuam gjithcka gjithe te mirat ne kete bote do vij nje kohe do plakemi dhe pastaj do vdesim po pastaj cdo ndodhe me ne .A thua se ky eshte perfundimi i qellimit tone .Sa pa kuptim duket jeta lindje dhe plakje pa nje qellim tjeter .

Dikush ishte semure dhe thirri vdekjen kur i erdhi vdekja i tha te lutem mund te ma thuash se ku e kam rradhen .Vdekja i tha po ti a me thirre mua tani.Faktikisht te thirra por nuk e dija qe ti ishe e tille .

Pra njeriu kerkon vdekjen por kur ajo i vjen kerkon jeten .E cuditshme kjo.

Pra le te zbulojme me mendjen tone pse jetojme .

----------


## Astrit77

Kuptimi i jetes!

 Pyetja qe i ka sfiduar filozofet dhe gjithe mendimtaret e koherave te ndryshme. Megjithate pergjigja ekziston dhe eshte sa e lehte aq edhe komplekse, varet se sa jemi te gatshem ta pranojme. Universi qe shohim sot, me gjithe larmine e tij dhe dukurite e tij, na tregon se ekziston nje e Vertete absolute qe ne nuk mund t'i shmangemi dot.

 Per te gjetur kuptimin e jetes njeriu duhet me pare t'i pergjigjet pyetjes mbi origjinen e saj. Jeta nisi nga nje Krijues dhe pikerisht ketu ne duhet te kerkojme edhe pergjigjen mbi kuptimin e saj. Perendia qe krijoi jeten dhe njeriun, krijoi edhe qellimin e saj dhe ne pergjigjen duhet ta kerkojme atje ku mund te gjendet. Po perjashtuam Perendine nga origjina e jetes dhe kuptimi i saj atehere ne i hapim udhe arsyetimeve te kota qe ne fund fare na cojne ne deklarata te tilla shpuese qe mbartin ne vetvete deshperimin dhe dhimbjen: "Kotesi e kotesive, gjithshka eshte kotesi." (Predikuesi 1:3).

 Ne rast se largojme Perendine nga jeta jone dhe jetojme nje jete moskokecarese dhe jetojme me idene se gjithshka ne kete bote ka ardhur nga rastesia dhe pikenisja e cdo gjeje eshte e paqellimte, atehere cdo lloj arsyetimi mbi jeten dhe kuptimin e saj do te arrinte ne asgje. Pikerisht Ai qe krijoi gjithshka, edhe jeten eshte Ai qe i dha edhe kuptimin e saj.

Perendia e krijoi njeriun qe ai te mund te kishte maredhenie me Te, dhe njeriu eshte i lire te zgjedhe te jetoje me dhe per Perendine por ai eshte i lire te jetoje edhe pa Ate. Ne secilin rast pasojat ndikojne dretper dret tek njeriu vete. Vdekja eshte rrjedhoje e rebelimit tone ndaj Krijuesit, perpara saj stepet çdo filozofi dhe asnje dije apo njohuri nuk ka mundur deri me sot te kaloje kufirin e saj. Pertej vdekjes cfare ka, cfare ndodh me ata qe vdesin, ku shkojne dhe perse ata nuk kthehen me pas.

 Fjala e Perendise, Bibla ka pergjigjen e gjithe ketyre pyetjeve:

-- Nga erdhem? Zanafilla 1:1: 
*"Ne fillim Perendia krijoi qiejte dhe token."* Perendia eshte Krijuesi i gjithshkaje.
-- Qellimi qe u krijuam, Zanafilla 1:26-27:
*26  Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Ta bëjmë njeriun sipas shëmbëlltyrës sonë dhe në ngjasim me ne, dhe të ushtrojë sundimin e tij mbi peshqit e detit, mbi zogjtë e qiellit, mbi kafshët e mbi gjithë tokën, mbi rrëshqanorët që zvarriten mbi dhe".
27  Kështu Perëndia krijoi njeriun simbas shëmbëlltyrës së vet, simbas shëmbëlltyrës së Perëndisë; Ai krijoi mashkullin e femrën.
28  Dhe Perëndia i bekoi; dhe Perëndia u tha atyre: "Të jeni të frytshëm dhe shumëzohuni, mbushni tokën e nënshtrojeni, e sundoni mbi peshqit e detit, mbi zogjtë e qiellit dhe mbi çdo qenie që lëviz mbi tokë"*
 Njeriu eshte krijuar ne imazhin e Perendise dhe eshte kryevepra e Krijimit
-- Vdekja, Zanafilla 2:16-17:
*16  Dhe Zoti Perëndi e urdhëroi njeriun duke i thënë: "Ha bile lirisht nga çdo pemë e kopshtit;
17  por mos ha nga pema e njohjes të së mirës dhe të së keqes, sepse ditën që do të hash prej saj ke për të vdekur me siguri".*

 Askush nuk mund te jape nje pergjigje se si kapercehet dhimbja qe shkakton ndarja dhe vdekja eshte ndarja me e dhimbshme. Por Perendia Vete ne Personin e Jezu Krishtit e mposhti vdekjen dhe triumfoi mbi te dhe sot cdo njeri qe beson ne ringjalljen e Krishtit do te arrije t'i jape kuptimin e vertete te jetes.

 Dikush tha njehere qe dhimbja qe ne perjetojme mund te jete fare mire megafoni i Perendise drejtuar nje bote te shurdher moralisht. Ne cdo dite shohim dhimbjen perreth nesh tek te tjeret dhe shpesh ajo na prek edhe ne. Le te degjojme me ane saj thirrjen qe Perendia na ben per t'u kthyer tek Ai dhe per t'i shpetuar denimit qe po vjen.

----------


## Albo

Gabimi qe njerezit bejne eshte perpjekja per te "mesuar" misteret e Perendise, ku Perendia eshte ajo qenie e gjithepushteshtme qe ka krijuar gjithcka, perfshi ketu edhe njeriun. E mbani mend veten kur keni qene femije te vegjel dhe sa te lumtur keni qene? Nuk keni punuar, nuk keni mesuar, nuk keni studiuar as teorira dhe as filozofira, keni jetuar ne krahet e prinderve dhe cdo pyetje qe keni patur ua keni drejtuar atyre.

Kuptimin e jetes fillon ta shohesh vetem atehere kur ti e shikon jeten dhe boten me syte e nje femije.

Albo

----------


## xxxbledixxx

Per mendimin tim ka dy rruge qe do ndihmonin ne berjen e nje jete me stabel, te besonim gjithshka ose te dyshonim gjithshka.
Te dy keto opsione do na lehtesonin nevojen e te menduarit.

----------


## gurl

> Per mendimin tim ka dy rruge qe do ndihmonin ne berjen e nje jete me stabel, te besonim gjithshka ose te dyshonim gjithshka.
> Te dy keto opsione do na lehtesonin nevojen e te menduarit.



Ketu gabohesh miku im se s'mund te jesh ne dy skajet e boshtit ne te njejten kohe. Per cdo situate duhet te gjesh balanicin mes te dyjave. 

Nese nje goce te thote ty "Te dua" do ti besoje apo jo????

----------


## Genti267

Cdo gje shte krijuar ne cift, plus-minus, mashkull-femer, dite-nate, etj etj. Vetem nje eshte i vetem dhe pa shoke...Eshte Ai i cili krijoi cdo gje nga asgjeja dhe i krijoi ne cift.

Jeta fillon te marri kuptim kur ti fillon ti besh vetes pyetje te tilla si ku qendron kuptimi i jetes?

----------


## Adiola

Kuptimi jetes qendron ne te gjeturin e lumturise .
A eshte lumturia  shume e veshtire per ta gjetur?

----------


## CUFO

> Kuptimi jetes qendron ne te gjeturin e lumturise .
> A eshte lumturia  shume e veshtire per ta gjetur?


problemi eshte se ke quan lumturi se mendoj se kuptimi jetes nuk mund te jete vetem lumturia pasi ajo nuk zgjate pergjithmone pasi sic thote dhe fjala jeta ka ngjitje dhe zbritje prandaj them se eshte i komplikuar kuptimi i jetes nuk mund te gjesh nje fjale te vetme,lumturia eshte pjese e jetes  ky eshte mendimi im and see you later!!

----------


## StormAngel

Heh,
Njerezit pacin edhe 100 jete te jetojne asnjehere nuk ia marrin vesh dot kuptimin.Disa thojne qe vet jeta dhe ditet qe i jeton jane kuptimi i saj,disa e perkufizojne jeten me besim disa te tjere thone se jeta nuk eshte e dhene per te patur nje kuptim po vet njeriu duhet t`i jep kuptim jetes se vet.
Cilat nga keto teza jane te verteta,nuk e di.
Nuk e di per te vetmin shkak qe ende nuk jam ka gjetur kuptimin jetes sime.
Cdo te mire

----------


## White_Angel

> Heh,
> Njerezit pacin edhe 100 jete te jetojne asnjehere nuk ia marrin vesh dot kuptimin.Disa thojne qe vet jeta dhe ditet qe i jeton jane kuptimi i saj,disa e perkufizojne jeten me besim disa te tjere thone se jeta nuk eshte e dhene per te patur nje kuptim po vet njeriu duhet t`i jep kuptim jetes se vet.
> Cilat nga keto teza jane te verteta,nuk e di.
> Nuk e di per te vetmin shkak qe ende nuk jam ka gjetur kuptimin jetes sime.
> Cdo te mire



hahhahahahhah po po StormAngel ke te drejte ne jemi bere si puna atit qe thote : ehhhhhh sikur ta dija qe do vdisja do i beja varrin vetes ne me kapak Floriri.

Askush s`ja di kuptimin jetes as long as we breath everyday I am happy

----------


## Mision

Ku qendron kuptimi i jetes ! 


uni    im  mendon   qe  kuptimi i jetes  qendron,, tek une

ndersa une mendoj qe kuptimi i jetes qendron,,, ne pafundesi

kurse  pafundesia qendron ,,   ne  skajin e  pafundesise

kurse,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Master^Divine

Ku qendron kuptimi jetes?
Kuptimi jetes per cdo njeri eshte i ndryshem?Te kuptosh jeten do te thote te kesh nje Qellim
Rruget per te arritur ate qellim jane te shumta te lehta e te veshtira.Por e rendesishmja eshte qe ti te kesh besim se do tja arrish qellimit.Atere te jesh i bindur se jeta jote nuk ka qene pa kuptim.Pra jeta e merr kuptimin ne baze te qellimit.

----------


## sweet_babe

ehhhhhhh kot si thone take one day at a time.... jeta eshte e shkruter shume edhe duhet te mundohemi ta shijojme ate sa me shume.... kur njeriu plaket edhe i ka provuar po thuajse gjerat e veshtira e te bukura ne jete thote: eh lem o zot te rroj edhe kto pak dite..... kuptimi i jetes eshte te arrish pak a shume ato qe do edhe te shikosh te dashurit e tu ne harmoni etj.
JUST LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST and dont worry about tomorrow  :shkelje syri:

----------


## stolen

kuptimi i jetes?ta jetosh.te besh dicka sepse te pelqen.si psh.te besh sex ne publik te bertasesh ne kishe ne mes te nje liturgjie sepse u merzite te te thone si te jetosh.te thyesh rregullat  dhe pse e di qe do te denohesh.te jesh i lire ashtu sic ke lindur por prangat e njerezimit te mbajne te lidhur.kuptimin jetes ja japim vete ne.dhe kur te vdesim  nuk ka rendesi nese ishim nje kokrrize rere rreze malit apo mali vetemjafton qe te kemi JETUAR

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

ne jete ne nuk vuani ska kuptim jeta sdo vuani ne rini por do vuani ne vdekje  dhe jeta pa vuajtje ska kuptim do qeshesh do qash si gjithmone jeta pa vuajtje skalohet  :buzeqeshje:

----------

